# More from 5 Brothers



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

Five Brothers has had a new system developed for streamlining the order completion/QC process. It’s a two part system consisting of a phone-based application named *FiveLive* and an order review website called the *CRT* (Contractor Resource Tool). Contractors out in the field log into FiveLive, access the order they are there to complete, and the app walks them through gathering all the required information and required photos. Once the order is complete and the Submit button is pressed, the order is flagged as Completed on the CRT and is ready for your office staff to review prior to sending the order in to Five Brothers. 

Please note that your crew(s) will need to be set up on FiveContractor as a subvendor prior to utilizing the app. This process is explained in the Five Bros Intro to Five Live PDF attached to this email along with step by step instructions. Setting up subvendors is required as FiveLive does not support multiple people logging into the same account to complete work.

Attached are the original user guides for both systems. Additionally, the developers created a few YouTube videos to demonstrate updates and usage: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLi_3FBpXS_tvMP9vx2DkZmfScMlwq1Sxr The CRT website link is http://crt-jms-fivebrothers.azurewebsites.net/#/login and requires that you use Google Chrome as your web browser. We require that the FiveLive app be obtained directly through the Apple Store (for iPhones) or Google Play (for Androids) as the apps are guaranteed to be up to date. 

*Please note that using FiveLive and the CRT for processing grass recuts is mandatory starting August 1st*. If you are receiving this email and are already utilizing FiveLive and the CRT, please proceed with using the systems for *all* of your codes that are completing grass recuts. I am here to help, so please don’t hesitate to reach out to me for assistance.


will more than likely cause more confusion on my. I use pruvane and I`ll have to use there little BS app. instead.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Think that will work better than their old "Mars" system, or was it uranus?


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Think that will work better than their old "Mars" system, or was it uranus?




Good one on the Uranus !


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Think that will work better than their old "Mars" system, or was it uranus?


they no longer use MARS only Zephyr


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm showing my age.


----------

